# Karlstadt, Marktheidenfeld, Lohr



## radiKarl (8. Juni 2012)

Aloha,
ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten zum radfahren!! Ich wohne noch nich so lange hier und kenne mich nicht besonderst gut aus. Ich selbst bin ehr abfahrt-orientiert habe auch kein Problem mal nen Berg hoch zu fahren. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails aber hatte bis jetzt kein Glück, so das ich immer versucht bin allein welche zu schaffen...

Also meldet euch!!!!


----------



## Trail69 (7. Juli 2012)

hi

kannst dich ja mal melden.
werde morgen biken.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usesub (5. August 2012)

radiKarl schrieb:


> Aloha,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten zum radfahren!! Ich wohne noch nich so lange hier und kenne mich nicht besonderst gut aus. Ich selbst bin ehr abfahrt-orientiert habe auch kein Problem mal nen Berg hoch zu fahren. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails aber hatte bis jetzt kein Glück, so das ich immer versucht bin allein welche zu schaffen...
> 
> Also meldet euch!!!!




Moin,

bin immer auf der Suche nach mtb-Leuten im Großraum Würzburg und Spessart. Wie weit haste denn denn Spessart bisher erkundet?

MfG


----------



## Highsider84 (11. August 2012)

auf der Sohlhöhe/Spessart gibts en paar gute Abfahrten.
man muss erst hoch zum dem Speichersee und dann sieht man schon unterhalb auf der strasse die trails in den wald gehen.

mfg


----------



## Andrs (25. Oktober 2012)

Tach auch,

also ich stände auch zur Verfügung so um Wü rum bissle zu fahren. Bergauf, bergab, Strecke, Trails whatever.

Gruß  Andrs


----------



## usesub (13. November 2012)

Moins,

an den kommenden Wochenenden werde ich mit´m Kumpel mal weiter die Würzburger Umgebung unter die Stollen nehmen. Wer Bock hat, einfach nochmal hier posten, ich sage bescheid werwannwo. Wir fahren hoch und runter, S1/S2


----------



## Andrs (13. November 2012)

Machma.


----------



## Andrs (13. November 2012)

Ähm, im Hinblick auf "Wochenende": samstags gibt es ja z.Zt. schon zwei Veranstaltungen in WÜ - die DAV- und die RSG-Ausfahrt.


----------



## usesub (14. November 2012)

Die zwei Veranstaltungen in WÜ - die DAV- und die RSG-Ausfahrt: Wo finden die denn wann statt? Würden uns vllt anschließen, wenn das ok ist. Oder ist das so´n Vereinskram?


----------



## nicerdicer (14. November 2012)

DAV trifft sich am Samstag um 10.30 Uhr am Talavera-Schlösschen. Mitfahren kann jeder, zumindest reinschnuppern ohne gleich beizutreten  Macht wirklich Spaß 

Gruß


----------



## Andrs (14. November 2012)

RSG startet um 1 am bikestore Wölffelstr., 2-3h.

Beides kein klassischer "Vereinskram", mitfahren, auch regelmäßig, kein Prob. Denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usesub (14. November 2012)

Hm, klingt schon gut. Wieviele fahren normalerweise mit und wie sind die touren?


----------



## Andrs (15. November 2012)

Hi, also ich spreche da nicht aus berufenem Munde, da ich einige Jahre nicht mehr dort war. Für mich wird es jetzt auch Neuland sein, bzw. könnte sogar sein, daß ich auch diesen Samstag wieder nicht dabei bin, weil ich "privat"  fahre. Aber sonst sagt ja keiner was...  Es gibt wohl bei beiden Veranstaltungen mehrere Gruppen, die verschieden schnell fahren, und sich zum am Schluß aber wieder treffen. Beide dürften gut besucht sein, und sicherlich machen beide schöne Touren. Vermutlich RSG ein bißchen mehr auf Training, DAV ein bißchen mehr auf Genuß. Man korrigiere mich bitte, wenn meine Mutmaßungen nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen sollten. Gruß


----------



## Andrs (15. November 2012)

... Sonntag könnte man von meiner Seite her dann vielleicht ins Auge fassen. Oder könnt ihr dann nicht mehr


----------

